# Mi primer ebuild!!!: las fuentes de MS

## santi___

Como estaba al pedo, me decidí a hacer algo productivo.

Aquí esta el resultado: las fuentes truetype de MS. Y perfectamente legal, dicho de paso.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## TcB

No está en los ports no?

----------

